# Replacement Lamps for Disco Lighting (Martin Acrobat)



## cuivenion (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys this is my first post. I own two martin acrobat lighting unit's:

http://www.martin.com/specification/specification.asp?product=acrobat&subgroup=Scanners

And they use these halogen lamps:

24 V, 250 W halogen w/ reflector
Philips 24V/250W ELC 500h halogen lamp
Osram 24V/250W ELC 50h halogen lamp

I want to convert these lights to using LED lamps. I realize this won't be as simple as as just finding something that fits and will be consulting an electrician friend of mine. I'm wondering if there is an MR16 gx5.3 shaped led lamp out there that will be bright enough to keep up with the halogen counterparts this light uses. cheers for the help.


----------



## BobBarker (Apr 3, 2012)

simple answer is no... There is not MR16 format LED that will output anywhere near the light you would need. Best I can figure you'll need about 4000-6000 for an equal light output. You can probably get away with a little less being that you don't loose any light from the rear reflector. So you would probably have to get around 3800-5700 lumen.

Then on top of finding an appropriate LED, you'll have to get the heat sink and drivers for said LED. Then you will have to find a way to interface the brightness control of the light to the LED drivers dimmer function.
An electrician may help... But what you really need is someone closer to an electronic engineer.

Don't get me wrong. I am by no means saying that it cant be done... Just that it will be a LOT of (fun) work.

Edit;
You may want to look at Bridgelux LED arrays. they are the only manufacturer that I have found that offer a TRUE 8000-12000 lumen output (they measure the led output at real working temps not pulses like everybody else).
But there may be others outhere that I am unaware of.


----------



## cuivenion (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info will look into it.


----------

